# Headset oder Kombination mit Standmikro?



## isaac05 (13. Juli 2018)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

ich habe mir vor kurzem ein neues PC-System gegönnt. Mein Headset mit Mikro ist absolut alt und muss ersetzt werden.

Leider habe ich mich um den Sound noch nie gekümmert. Nach ein wenig stöbern bin ich nun gänzlich verwirrt. Erst wollte ich wireless, davon bin ich nun weggekommen. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob ich mir ein Headset mit/ohne Mikro kaufen soll und wenn ohne, welches Standmikro bzw. ob ich eine zusätzliche externe Soundkarte benötige bzw. ein Sound-Verstärker?

Ich war drauf und dran eines folgender Headsets zu kaufen:
- beyerdynamic MMX 300 V.2
- Sennheiser GSP 600 bzw.  Sennheiser GSP 500
- Audio-Technica ATH-AG1X (Optik naja..)

Meine sonstigen Angaben:
- maximales Budget?
Ich gebe lieber 1x mehr Geld aus und habe dann erstmal Ruhe. Mehr als 300 EUR (gem. MMX 300) möchte ich aber eigentlich nicht legen.

- offen oder geschlossen?
Das ist mir eigentlich egal. Ich werde das Headset in der Wohnung nutzen.

- Soundkarte bereits vorhanden?
Kein Plan => ASRock Z370 Extreme 4 ^^

- Anwendungsbereich?
Spiele (70 %) inkl. Streaming bei Twitch (Möchte nicht die Welt erobern, aber nebenbei anschalten) und dabei tw. Musik laufen lassen.
Filme (30 %)

- Musikgeschmack?
House, Electro, dnb, aber auch Prodigy etc.


Ich persönlich habe nicht den Anspruch das Soundsystem zwischen Filme, Musik und Zocken abzustimmen. Eine Grundeinstellung für alles sollte reichen. Ziel ist in Ego-Shootern klar Geräusche zuzuordnen, bei Explosionen gut unterhalten zu werden, Filme und Musik zu genießen. Das Mikrofon (ob am Headset oder allein) sollte dafür ausgelegt sein, dass mich meine Mitspieler bzw. Zuschauer bei Twitch klar und verständlich, ohne rauschen und fiepen, verstehen. 
Der Komfort spielt auch eine Rolle, da es vorkommen kann, dass ich mal an einem Sa/So 12h vorm PC sitzt, wenn mich ein Spiel fesselt.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mich Ahnungslosen gut beraten und bedanke mich schon mal Vorab! 

Viele Grüße
Richard

Edit: Falls es Einfluss hat, ich bin Brillenträger.


----------



## isaac05 (14. Juli 2018)

Über 120 Hits, aber keine Antwort. Gebt mir einen Hinweis, woran es liegt 

Schon 1000x beantwortet? Unverständlich geschrieben? Anfrage macht keinen Sinn?


----------



## JackTheHero (14. Juli 2018)

Der Grundsatz lautet eigentlich immer:

Wenn man nicht *unbedingt *ein Headset braucht, dann ist ein gleichteurer Kopfhörer mit einem separaten Mikro immer besser. Ich kaufe keine Headsets mehr.

Wen ich mit den Preis von dem  Sennheiser GSP 600 anschaue, dann komme ich mit meiner Kombi auf den gleichen Preis ungefähr und glaube der Klang wäre besser.

Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro 250 Ohm B-Ware bei Beyerdynamic direkt: 109 Euro (normal 150)
Soundblaster X AE5 122 Euro 
Zalman ZM-MIC1 7 Euro.

Studiokopfhörer, plus gute Soundkarte und einfaches Zalman Mikro was aber sehr guten Klang bietet wie man überall nachlesen kann für den Preis von lächerlichen 7 Euro.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (14. Juli 2018)

Hast du denn schonmal ein paar Kopfhörer probeghört?

Wie gut soll die Aufnahmequali werden? Irgendwelche Beispiele? 

Eher was in diese...
YouTube

...oder diese Richtung?
YouTube


----------



## isaac05 (14. Juli 2018)

@DerKabelbinder
Viel rumprobiert habe ich nicht, da ich mich bisher wirklich noch nie mit dem Sound-/Mikrofonthemen beschäftigt habe. Und bevor ich Stunden im Saturn verbringe, wollte ich mein Vertrauen in befähigte Leute legen und von diesen Erfahrungen profitieren 
Um deine Frage zu beantworten, es geht dann schon eher in die Richtung deines zweiten Mikrofons. Aber ich möchte wie gesagt nur beim Zocken im TS und bei Twitch gut, laut genug und klar verstanden werden. Ich starte keine Gesangskarriere oder möchte Instrumente aufnehmen  Gibt es da etwas in einer preiswerteren Richtung?

@JackTheHero
Am liebsten wäre mir eine externe neue Soundkarte, damit ich am Rechner nicht rumschrauben muss. Ich entschuldige mich für meine persönliche Unfähigkeit ^^
Das Headset merke ich mir vor, danke! Das ist dann aber sicher nur mit der externen Soundkarte (welche wäre empfehlenswert?) auf dem Level vom MMX 300? 
Das Ansteckmikro ist mir dann doch bisschen zu umständlich, ein Standmikro oder dergleichen würde ich präferieren. Hast du da auch einen heißen Tipp? 

Vielen Dank für euer Feedback und Geduld! Sorry, wenn ich mich bisschen anstelle ;o


Zusammenfassung:
- externe Soundkarte: x EUR
- Kopfhörer: 109 EUR ///  Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro 250 Ohm B-Ware
- Mikro: x EUR


Edit: Vorschläge Mikro
auna MIC-900WH USB Kondensatormikrofon
Audio-Technica AT2005USB Cardioid Dynamic USB/XLR Microphone

Edit: Headset
Das DT 880 Pro ist halboffen, DT 990 Pro offen. Die Technik ist aber dieselbe?


----------



## JackTheHero (14. Juli 2018)

Der DT 770 ist qualitativ über dem MMX 300 anzusiedeln und auch nur ein Kopfhörer. Standmikrofon habe ich leider keine Erfahrungswerte. Ja die Technik ist die gleiche, der 770 ist geschlossen was ich persönlich bevorzuge.

Externe Soundkarte spricht auch nichts gegen wie ich immer wieder lese. Ich hab nur gerne alles direkt im Rechner.  Sorry, das ich nicht ausführlicher bin aber ich bin am Handy.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (14. Juli 2018)

Auna würde ich persönlich nicht empfehlen. Das Mic 900B kostet auf dem amerkanischen Markt gerade mal 20 Dollar, wird von Amazon.de jedoch schon seit Ewigkeiten für 60 Euro+ angeboten. Ist mir absolut unverständlich. Offenbar kaufen die Leute wirklich alles, wo mindestens vier Sterne beistehen 

Das AT2005USB könntest du nehmen... wenn du eins bekommst. Habe das bisher bei dt. Händlern noch nicht finden können.
Ansonsten würde ich mich vielleicht mal in Richtung des Marantz MPM 1000 / 2000U / Pod Pack umsehen...

Bezüglich der Kopfhörer würde ich dir raten, mal ein paar Modelle aufzusetzen und reinzuhören. Geht schließlich nicht nur um den Sound, sondern auch um den Tragekomfort.


----------



## JackTheHero (14. Juli 2018)

Das Anhören von Kopfhörern würde ich aber empfehlen indem man es ausgiebig testet. Einen Eindruck bekommt man nicht nach ein paar Minuten. Wenn lokale Händler, dann auch Mal Zeit nehmen, sich vom Verkäufer auch am Verstärker anschließen lassen und testen. Wenn der Verkäufer da keinen noch drauf hat, dann eben anderen laden suchen oder bestellen und innerhalb 2 weichen zurückschicken.


----------



## isaac05 (14. Juli 2018)

Vielen Dank für das Feedback, ich fass das mal zusammen!

Kopfhörer:
- Kopfhörer: 109 EUR ///  Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro 250 Ohm B-Ware
Den Hinweis das noch live zu testen nehme ich natürlich wahr 

Sound:
- 125 EUR Creative Sound BlasterX G5
- 170 EUR Sennheiser GSX 1200 Audioverstärker Ist derzeit bei Amazon paar EUR günstiger als die 1000er Variante.
Trotz Kosten würde ich Sennheiser favorisieren, weil ich da auf Knopfdruck zwischen Headset und Boxen umschalten kann. Kennt da jemand eine Alternative?

Mik:
- 59 EUR Marantz Professional MPM1000
Brauch ich dafür noch ein XLR-Kabel? Steht im Lieferumfang nicht mit dabei, in den Kommentaren wird es aber erwähnt.
Das Kabel kann ich an meinem PC anschließen, ich brauche dafür nichts extra oder?

Mit dem Sennheiser wären wir bei 350 EUR. Das wäre jetzt teurer als das MMX 300, aber insgesamt die bessere Lösung. Damit könnte ich leben. 

Vielen vielen Dank euch!


----------



## DerKabelbinder (14. Juli 2018)

Warum muss es unbedingt eine Gaming-Soundkarte sein?
Hast du schonmal dein Onboard (ALC1220) ausprobiert?

Ich würde es an deiner Stelle folgendermaßen machen:

Kopfhörer:
Beyerdynamic DT X00 (am besten 80 Ohm)

Mikrofon:
Marantz MPM 1000 + Mikrofonarm

Audio-Interface (für Mikrofon + Kopfhörer):
Steinberg UR22 / Focusrite 2i2

Das Interface dient als Schnittstelle für Kopfhörer und Mikrofon.
Das ausgewählte Marantz hat einen XLR-Anschluss und benötigt eine Phantomspeisung von 48V.  Eine normale Soundkarte mit Klinkenanschluss reicht da nicht aus.


----------



## JackTheHero (15. Juli 2018)

Gute Kopfhörer würde ich nicht an eine Onboardkarte klemmen. Is doch Perlen vor die Säue. Ich höre mit meiner neuen Soundblaster X auch noch einen Unterschied zur alten Soundblaster Recon 3D. Dann will ich mir nicht vorstellen wie Onboard klingt.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (15. Juli 2018)

Wenn die Komponenten nicht absolut lieblos implementiert wurden, sind die Unteschiede zu Soundkarten in dieser Reichweite nicht all zu krass bishin zu nicht vorhanden. Was man hört, sind unter Umständen impedanzabhängige Bedämpfungen des Frequenzgangs... die sich per EQ ausgleichen lassen.
Ein Verstärker mit zu wenig Leistung wäre eine andere Sache... die sich wiederum mit der Wahl des richtigen Kopfhörers (dessen Impedanz) kompensieren lässt.

Abgesehen davon gehe ich nicht davon aus, dass der TE seine Ohren bereits derart "runiniert" hat, als dass er sich über solche Dinge schwerwiegende Gedanken machen muss


----------



## isaac05 (15. Juli 2018)

Da hast du Recht Kabelbinder, wo ich herkomme wird alles eine Verbesserung sein 

Und da ich mich gar nicht auskenne, stellt mich dein Post vor neue Fragen 

- Was meinst du mit OnBoard-Soundkarte (ALC1220) "ausprobieren"? Ich bezweifle, dass ich das habe xD
- Warum würdest du bei dem Headset 80 Ohm den 250 Ohm vorziehen?
- Würde die Gaming-Soundkarte die benötigten 48V sicherstellen? Oder hätte ich da nur Probleme mit meiner Soundkarte im Rechner?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (15. Juli 2018)

1. Natürlich hast du eine Onboard-Soundkarte. Daher auch die Klinken-Anschlüsse an der Rückseite des Mainboards 
Der Controller ist in deinem Fall ein ALC1220 von Realtek. Wie gut der performen kann, erfährst du zum Beispiel hier: Ist der ALC1220 Chip ausreichen fur ein beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro | ComputerBase Forum
Den würde ich an deiner Stelle erstmal ausprobieren. Dazu vorher zur Sicherheit auch die neusten Treiber installieren: Z370 Extreme4 Downloads ("Realtek high definition audio driver")
Und bevor du den Fehler machst: bitte immer direkt hinten über den Anschluss hinten am Mainboard gehen, nicht vorne am Gehäuse (meist ungeschirmte Leitung) anschließen!

2. Kopfhörer mit 80 Ohm Widerstand spielen vereinfacht gesagt lauter als jene mit 250 Ohm. Sprich, du wirst weniger Probleme mit einem limitierenden Verstärker bekommen.
Wobei prinzipiell auch die 250 Ohm'ler von Beyerdynamic an den meisten Geräten ohne große Schwierigkeiten laufen. Meine DT 990 mit 250 Ohm habe ich bspw. lange Zeit an einem UR22 von Steinberg betrieben - dessen Ausgangsleistung (Kopfhörerverstärkung) immer wieder infragegestellt wird - und hatte nie das Gefühl, ihn nicht laut genug drehen zu können.

Zwischen den verschiedenen Kopfhörer-Modellen (z.B. 32 Ohm, 80 Ohm, 250 Ohm, 600 Ohm) gibt es theoretisch auch klangqualitative Unterschiede. Die verbleiben allerdings eher im Bereich der Nuancen und können bei deinen Voraussetzungen eigentlich getrost ignoriert werden.

3. Nein, Gaming-Soundkarten bieten keine 48V / Phantomspeisung, welche für den Betrieb von professionellen (Studio-)Mikrofonen mit XLR-Anschluss nötig sind. Bei den herkömmlichen Soundkarten hast du lediglich einen 3,5mm Klinkeneingang, welcher sehr wenig Spannung für kleine Elektretmikrofone (z.B. Ansteck- oder Headsetmikrofone) bereitstellt. Abgesehen davon hat es sich bei der Entwicklung von Audio-Geräten in den letzten Jahrzenten als sinnvoll erwiesen, die Komponenten aus dem Rechner auszulagern, um Problemen bspw. mit den elektromagnetischen Feldern oder den stark frequentierten PCI-Schnittstellen zu entgehen. Professionelle "Soundkarten" findest du überwiegend als externe Geräte mit USB oder Thunderbold Schnittstelle.

Wenn du ein XLR-Mikrofon und einen Kopfhörer verwenden möchtest, dann könntest du dir ein Audio-Interface wie etwa das UR22 oder Scarlett 2i2 zulegen.
Statt XLR könnte man sich auch nach einem USB-Mikrofon wie etwa dem Neewer NW 7000 USB oder Rode NT USB umsehen. Den Kopfhörer könnte man dann erstmal übers Onboard laufen lassen.
Eine dritte Option wäre es, ein Klinken-Mikrofon (z.B. Neewer Lavalier Ansteckmikro) über einen kleinen USB-Adapter für ein paar Euro anzuschließen: YouTube
Das wäre mit Abstand die günstigste Variante.

Klangqualitativ könnte man - gemessen an dem, was der Markt zurzeit hergibt - in etwa sagen:

*1. XLR* (Phantomspeisung)
Audio Technica AT2035 / AT2020, Rode NT-1(A), Marantz MPM 1000,...
*2. USB
*Audio Technica AT2020 USB(+), Rode NT USB, Samson Go Mic USB, Neewer NW 7000 USB,...
*3. Klinke
*Neewer NW 700, Neewer Lavalier, Zalman ZM-MIC1,...

 Mögliche Probleme mit XLR:
- insgesamt am teuersten

 Mögliche Probleme mit USB:
- fehlerhafte Treiber-Initialisierung unter Windows (_kann_ zu deutlich geringerem Pegel / erhöhtem Grundrauschen führen)
- auf Dauer wackelige Buchsen (USB Typ B)

 Mögliche Probleme mit Klinke:
- unzureichende Spannungsversorgung (wenig Pegel, hohes Grundrauschen) -> externer USB-Adapter für ein paar Euro reicht meist aus

 Vorteile von XLR:
- gute bis hervorragende Klangqualität ohne Brummen, Fiepen, Rauschen etc.
- sehr robuste Schnittstelle und meist auch Mikrofone

 Vorteile von USB:
- "Don't make me think!": All in One, kein separates Interface bzw. keine Soundkarte notwendig
- insgesamt gute Qualität, sofern bei der USB-Implementierung nicht geschlampt wurde

 Vorteile von Klinke:
- gute Frage... vielleicht sehr kompakt? 
- günstig!


Trotz all dem,
hier mal ein Beispiel, was bereits mit einem per Klinke angebundenen Mikrofon für 15-20 Euro möglich ist:
 Neewer NW-700 Professional Condenser Microphone Review/Test

Kommt immer drauf an, wie gut man vorher recherchiert bzw. die technischen Anforderungen beachtet


----------



## isaac05 (15. Juli 2018)

Lieber Kabelbinder, vielen Dank für deine Ausführungen. Ich sehe, dass du dir viel Mühe gemacht hast, mir Laien alles verständlich zu beschreiben 

1. Dass ich eine OnBoard-Karte besitze, war mir schon bewusst ^^ Ich wusste nur nicht, was du mit "ausprobiert" meintest. An Einstellungen habe ich nicht rumgefummelt oder iwelche Zusatzsoftware installiert.
Okay, der Eintrag lässt mich ja erstmal hoffen, dass ich keine externe Soundkarte benötige und die Kopfhörer so probiere. 
Bzgl. hinten anstecken, mein Headset steckt hinten dran, leider muss ich meine Boxen vorn anstecken. Wenn ich über Kopfhörer hören möchte, muss ich vorn den Stecker ziehen. Ziemlich lästig, daher wäre der Sennheiser-Verstärker auch schön, dass ich beides anschließen kann und mittels Knopfdruck umstelle. Alternativen?

2. Okay, dann schaue ich im Outlet von beyerdynamics zusätzlich nach einer 80 Ohm-Variante.

3. Ein Audio-Interface wollte ich mir jetzt nicht unbedingt zulegen. Ich denke das wäre für mich ein wenig über das Ziel hinaus. Dann präferiere ich doch ein USB-Mikrofon und hoffe, dass die Qualität dann trotzdem besser ist als das des MMX 300?


Zusammenfassung:

Kopfhörer
- 109 EUR ///  Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro 250 Ohm B-Ware
- 109 EUR ///  Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro 80 Ohm B-Ware

Sound
- 0 EUR /// erstmal OnBoard ALC1220 probieren

Mik
- 20 EUR /// Neewer NW-7000 USB Kondensatormikrofon => Kann ich das auf mein nicht benutztes 3-Bein von der Logitech C922 schrauben?
- 39 EUR /// Fifine => Hatte auf der amerikanischen Amazonseite sehr viele gute Kritiken.
- 139 EUR /// Audio Technica AT2020USB+
- 165 EUR /// Rode NTUSB

Das Thema hat es ganz schön in sich. Ich glaube hier kann man viel falsch machen ^^


----------



## CSOger (15. Juli 2018)

isaac05 schrieb:


> Kopfhörer
> - 109 EUR ///  Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro 250 Ohm B-Ware
> - 109 EUR ///  Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro 80 Ohm B-Ware



Wenn dir der 770 gefällt bzw. er für dich als Brillenträger in Frage kommt würde ich die 80 Ohm Version nehmen.
Der 80 Ohm hat ein gerades Anschlusskabel und kein Wendelkabel/Spiralkabel.


----------



## isaac05 (15. Juli 2018)

Danke CSOger für den Tipp, dann wird es die 80 Ohm-Variante.

Dann haben wir nicht mehr viele Sachen offen:

1) Charmante Lösung um zwischen Boxen und Kopfhörer umzuschalten?

2) Auswahl Mikrofon:
- 20 EUR /// Neewer NW-7000 USB Kondensatormikrofon => Kann ich das auf mein nicht benutztes 3-Bein von der Logitech C922 schrauben?
- 39 EUR /// Fifine => Hatte auf der amerikanischen Amazonseite sehr viele gute Kritiken.
- 139 EUR /// Audio Technica AT2020USB+
- 165 EUR /// Rode NTUSB

Ich danke euch für den dicken Support!


----------



## DerKabelbinder (15. Juli 2018)

Zu 1)
Seitens der Interfaces würde zum Beispiel das Steinberg UR22 die Möglichkeit bieten, Boxen und Kopfhörer getrennt voneinander per Lautstärkeregler zu justieren.
Kannst dir natürlich auch eine Gaming-Soundkarte mit mehreren Ausgängen zulegen. Allerdings sind die auch nicht wirklich günstiger, eher teurer. Und du hast halt die fehleranfälligere Schnittstelle hinsichtlich des Mikrofons.

Zu 2)
Sicher irgendwie, wenn es ein genormtes Gewinde bietet.
Aber wirklich praktisch sind Dreibeine als Stativhalterung nicht. Nehmen halt sehr viel Stellfläche weg und erlauben es auch nicht, das Mikro wirklich mundnah zu platzieren.
Würde da eher einen Mikrofonarm nehmen. Muss auch nicht das Premium-Modell von Rode sein. Einfach mal bei A schauen. Da gibt es diverse Modelle schon ab 20 Euro. Das Neewer NW 700 / NW 7000 gibts auch im Bundle mit einer solchen Halterung.

Zum "FiFine" Mikro:
YouTube

Hast du im Übrigen eigentlich ein Problem mit dem Gebrauchtkauf?
Sonst würde ich mir nämlich einfach eins der besseren Mikros günstig über bspw. Kleinanzeigen besorgen. Das AT2020 USB zum Beispiel ist schon ab 60 Euro drin.
Auch bei XLR findest du dutzende Angebote von meist sehr gut erhaltenen Großmembran-Mikrofonen.


----------



## isaac05 (16. Juli 2018)

Okay, also ich werde das jetzt wie folgt machen:

- 109 EUR Kopfhörer ///  Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro 80 Ohm B-Ware => Hier werde ich 770 bis 990 noch durchprobieren. Habe jetzt Jahre mit einem offenen Headset gespielt. Das mit dem geschlossenen war jetzt bei einem anderen Kopfhörer sehr befremdlich ;o ^^
- 139 EUR Mic /// Audio Technica AT2020USB+
- 16 EUR Mic-Arm /// Eastshining Mikrofonständer
- 8 EUR Windschutz /// Schaum Mic Windschutz => Der Popschutz ist mir zu groß, muss ich eh schauen, wie das bei mir einrichte.

Dann sind wir bei knapp 270 EUR.

Ich danke euch allen für die große Unterstützung, wäre total aufgeschmissen gewesen! <3


----------



## isaac05 (20. Juli 2018)

Hallo, noch ein kleines Feedback zum Ende.

Mic:
Meine Stimme ist super klar, deutlich und laut genug inkl. eine Menge Puffer noch nachlegen zu können. Das klappt wirklich sehr gut mit dem AT2020USB+ 

Kopfhörer:
Der beyerdynamic DT990 Pro Kopfhörer ist vom Tragekomfort echt klasse, es schmiegt sich an den Kopf an und ich komme mit der offenen Variante viel besser klar als mit der geschlossenen. Mit der Lautstärke habe ich grundsätzlich keine Probleme, bin bei 50 % und alles ausreichend laut. 
ABER: Ich weiß nicht, ob jemand von euch das Spiel Escape From Tarkov kennt, es ist ein Hardcore Survival Shooter, in dem Sound eine ganze Menge ausmacht. Leider habe ich das Gefühl, dass ich mit dem Kopfhörer nicht so klar und eindeutig Schritte in nah und fern zuordnen kann, wie mit meinem 30 EUR-Headset vorher. Vielleicht muss ich mich nur daran gewöhnen, es gibt ja eine Menge Reviews, in denen das 990er dafür gelobt wird ingame alles gut einschätzen zu können.
Das zweite Problem ist wahrscheinlich bekannt, die hohen Töne sind extrem laut. Allein das Windows-Signal, wenn ich die Lautstärke einstelle oder die Menüführung in Tarkov (Klickgeräusch) ist so blechernd laut, dass ich die Gesamtlautstärke runterfahren muss. Folglich habe ich dann ingame wieder mehr Probleme, da beißt sich der Fuchs in den Schwanz ^^
Hat da jemand Tipps? Das sind wie gesagt erste Eindrücke. Vielleicht gewöhne ich mich dran oder muss doch noch eine externe Soundkarte holen. 

Ich werde zu Hause nochmal die Standard-Einstellungen checken. Aber ihr mit eurer Erfahrung, kann ich mit einer externen Soundkarte (GSX1000, G1, G5) die hohen Töne ausgleichen oder soll ich mich lieber grundsätzlich nach neuen Kopfhörern umschauen?


----------



## JackA (20. Juli 2018)

Der DAC-X6 bügelt die schneidenden Höhen vom DT 990 etwas aus, wenn es immer noch zuviel dann ist, kannst du mit Equalizer APO kostenlos den EQ anpassen und da die Höhen mildern.
Auch wenn du dann schon Equalizer APO drauf hast, kannst du auch gleich einen Schritt weiter zu HeSuVi gehen, spätestens der gibt dir die Ortung, die du willst und kann so ziemlich jede erhältliche Surround Simulation abbilden.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (20. Juli 2018)

Oder einfach den dt 990 retournieren und zu nem Kopfhörer greifen der per se gefällt.


----------



## isaac05 (20. Juli 2018)

@JackA$$
Ich liebe deinen Sachverstand, aber als Sound-Neuling habe ich da meine Schwierigkeiten bzw. schreckt mich da als Unwissenden ab  
Der DAC-X6 ist doch plug&play oder? Nur für mich zum verstehen, bei dem G5 und GSX1000 wären die Ergebnisse beim "Höhen ausschneiden" nicht gegeben oder sie sind einfach teurer?

@ChotHoclate
Welche offenen/halboffenen Kopfhörer hättest du im Sinn?


----------



## JackTheHero (20. Juli 2018)

isaac05 schrieb:


> ABER: Ich weiß nicht, ob jemand von euch das Spiel Escape From Tarkov kennt, es ist ein Hardcore Survival Shooter, in dem Sound eine ganze Menge ausmacht. Leider habe ich das Gefühl, dass ich mit dem Kopfhörer nicht so klar und eindeutig Schritte in nah und fern zuordnen kann, wie mit meinem 30 EUR-Headset vorher. Vielleicht muss ich mich nur daran gewöhnen, es gibt ja eine Menge Reviews, in denen das 990er dafür gelobt wird ingame alles gut einschätzen zu können.



Dude, ich spiele auch Escape from tarkov und hab mir dafür extre die DT770 Pro geholt und ne Soundblaster X. ^^ Schau mal in deine Soundkarte und deren Einstellungen. Ich hab Crystalizer und den ganzen Quatsch aus und nutze Direct HP, also ohne jeglichen DSP, nur den puren DAC in der Soundkarte. Der Sound ist klasse und sehr viel feiner als vorher mit meinem Sennheiser und meiner Soundblaster Recon die ich vorher am DT770 hatte.


----------



## isaac05 (20. Juli 2018)

JackTheHero schrieb:


> Dude, ich spiele auch Escape from tarkov und hab mir dafür extre die DT770 Pro geholt und ne Soundblaster X. ^^ Schau mal in deine Soundkarte und deren Einstellungen. Ich hab Crystalizer und den ganzen Quatsch aus und nutze Direct HP, also ohne jeglichen DSP, nur den puren DAC in der Soundkarte. Der Sound ist klasse und sehr viel feiner als vorher mit meinem Sennheiser und meiner Soundblaster Recon die ich vorher am DT770 hatte.



Danke für deinen Erfahrungsbericht. Dann sollte ich heute Abend nochmal schauen, was ich bei meiner Onboard ALC1220 bzw. dem Realtek Driver einstellen kann 
-Wenn du von Soundblaster X sprichst, was meinst du dann genau? X-Fi HD, G1, G5, eine Onboard?
-Gibt es zwischen DT770 Pro und DT990 Pro nicht auch klangliche Unterschiede? Habe gelesen, dass das DT880 Pro bspw. nicht so stark in die Höhen geht wie die DT990 Pro.


----------



## JackTheHero (20. Juli 2018)

Ich meien damit die Soundblaster X AE-5. Soweit ich weiß sind die 770-990 gleich, nur eben geschlossen, halboffen und offen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (20. Juli 2018)

Hallo isaac,

freut mich, dass du mit dem Mikro zufrieden bist.

Was den Kopfhörer betrifft:
Die Beyers sind in den Höhen manchmal wirklich ermüdend. Das Wechseln auf andere Hörer hat von meinem DT 990 Pro ausgehend auch immer wieder für Irritationen gesorgt. Ist gerade am Anfang mit etwas Gewöhnung verbunden.
Das Schneiden der hohen Frequenzen kann man mit einem EQ noch etwas in den Griff bekommen. Dafür brauchst du auch keine teure Gaming-Soundkarte, sondern einfach nur einen Software-EQ wie bspw. EQ Apo: Equalizer APO download | SourceForge.net
Wie bereits von JackA$$ angedeutet, kann man damit langfristig auch virtuellen Surround (egal welchen Herstellers!) simulieren.

Dass der eine oder andere Verstärker da noch etwas Farbe mit reinbringen könnte, wäre mir an der Stelle aber völlig egal. Was zählt ist, dass der Hörer zu dir passt und nicht erst durch Hilfsmittel zurechtgebogen werden muss.
Verlass dich da einfach auf dein Gefühl. Ein paar Tage intensiv reinhören, dann sehen wir weiter.

Langfristig würde ich mir an deiner Stelle übrigens keine teure Gaming-Soundkarte zulegen, sondern das Geld lieber in einen besseren Kopfhörer investieren.
Wenn der Onboard-Sound mal zum Flaschenhals werden sollte, kann man sich immernoch einen günstigen DAC dazuholen.

*PS:* hat mittlerweile eigentlich mal irgendwer hier die Audioquest Nighthawks probieren können? Wundert mich, dass die in den deutschen Foren so stark untergehen.
Habe gerade gesehen, dass die Liquid Wood Variante immernoch bei eBay abverkauft wird. Aktuell für 230, Neuware. Die lagen mal bei 400 Euro...

Bin mit meinen seit nun fast zwei Jahren wirklich ausgesprochen zufrieden. Super Komfort, sehr wertige Verarbeitung und auch klanglich sehr spannend.
Aus meinen 990 Pro erklingt inzwischen nur noch Blech


----------



## isaac05 (24. Juli 2018)

@JackTheHero
Also ich konnte mir jetzt bei dem Spiel in soweit helfen, dass ich den Klicksound ingame regeln konnte. Trotzdem habe ich nach mehreren Spielstunden das Gefühl, das dumpfer, weniger klar zu hören. Neben dem später hören fällt es mir auch bei Factory auf. Das Grundrauschen der Map (Die Kopfhörer rauschen sonst null) macht das Orten von Geräuschen schwer. 

@DerKabelbinder
Gibt es iwo eine deutsche Anleitung, wie ich den EQ einstellen muss? Ich habe das Programm wirklich das erste mal geöffnet und keine Ahnung, was ich wo einstellen muss x)


Das Headset hat einen Übertragungsbereich von 5 - 35.000 Hz, das geringste, was ich bei Realtek einstellen kann ist 44.100 Hz?


----------



## JackTheHero (24. Juli 2018)

Also wie ich inzwischen auch gelesen habe, haben die DT770 wohl auch eine Tendenz zur Badewanne, wie man sagt, aber das muss nicht schlecht sein. Ich habe kein Problem mit den Höhen, also mich stören sie nicht. Wenn man in Tarkov die Comtacs auf hat, wird das ja eh noch viel extremer, grade bei Büschen, das kennst du ja. Daher bevorzuge ich im Spiel auch eher die Sordin, die sind da nicht so extrem.

Nee, was du da siehst, das ist die Sampling Frequenz, das entspricht CD-Qualität. Scheint ein Thema für sich zu sein:
Sample Rates - Audacity Wiki

Bei der Soundblaster X AE-5 hab ich da zum Beispiel absurde 32 Bit und 384.000 Hz. Deine 44100 Hz sind also völlig normal bei der Soundkarte. Ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass deine Soundkarte die Kopfhörer nun limitiert. Ich hab wie gesagt auch von der Soundblaster Recon ausgehend einen klaren Unterschied bemerkt, als ich nach dem Einbau der X mal die Kopfhörer aufgesetzt hab. Ich kann mir also vorstellen, dass eine Onboard da auch noch einen Unterschied macht. 

Wenn du hören willst, was möglich ist, schau dir mal dieses Video an. Binaurale Aufnahmen. Das ist ein Audioporno. 

YouTube

Der Channel macht Videos von besonderen Locations mit binauralem Mikro und das klingt absolut wahnsinnig. ^^


----------

